

Ask HN: Where to start learning more about Crypto/web Security - rbyrne

I don't know anything, and I am not too well schooled in number theory, but do know some as well as have some friends high up in mathematics that could help me out.<p>I know a small bit of basic crypto terminology and some concepts etc, but would like to know more<p>I want to learn everything, but I have no clue where to start, what to look for; perhaps what would be referred to as unknown unknowns.<p>I also imagine I would need to some more about servers, databases, etc.<p>Basically, can someone point me too some good starting points, resources, what I should be looking to learn etc.<p>Much appreciated HN.<p>RB
======
pdebruic
OWASP is a good place to start that covers most everything

<https://www.owasp.org>

Specifically the development guide:
<https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_Guide_Project>

